
Why I Switched Careers to Become a Software Engineer - CMcNaught
https://medium.com/@carlyslemcnaught/why-i-switched-careers-to-become-a-software-engineering-ce1ed8ff8b0e
======
m23khan
Very inspiring to read - wishing you continued success.

~~~
CMcNaught
Thanks a lot!

~~~
m23khan
Question: How did you manage to pick up Comp. Sci. fundamentals such as Data
Structure, Algorithms and how were you able to polish your skills to the
extent to be hired by Amazon?

Did you rely on online resources? If so, can you recommend any please?

Thx in advance

~~~
CMcNaught
I studied Data Structures and Algorithms on my own. I've been at Amazon for
almost 4 years now so it's a bit hard to remember the resources I used. What I
do remember is using Cracking the Coding Interview and Leetcode.

~~~
m23khan
Thx you very much for this. I myself am planning to take a look at Leetcode as
I keep hearing good things about it.

